# Baby Budgie and Mom Losing Condition



## Isabella dJ

Hey, hope you’re well! For those of you who don’t know, our budgies laid eggs last month and today the first chick hatched! That’s right! We’re all so excited! The chick looks extremely healthy. He’s chirping and wiggling a lot, which I’m taking as a good sign. I haven’t seen the mom feed him yet but I know the yolk does for the first day or so so I‘m not worried at all. 
To be hones, I am slightly worried about our mom. (Budgie mom). I’ve read that when their ceres turn light blue they’re losing condition. And well, Griffin’s (the mom) cere is turning a blue-ish Colour on the right side of the cere. Please confirm if I should be worried. She‘s sitting tightly on the chick and the remaining eggs, I’m just a bit worried for her. Dad’s not helping out too much. He’s showing interest (and even mated with) a member of the flock. They are separated but still get to each other. Please give me any advice! Thank you!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Don't worry about the Mom coming out of condition. She is taking care of her baby. However, you should not have allowed a nest box in a cage with multiple budgies.

We never condone colony breeding due to the inherent risks and dangers.*

*Individual Breeding Cages - Why is this so Important?*

*Does the nest box have a concave bottom as it should? The eggs look scattered rather than in one place.
What are you using as bedding material? It should be either pine shavings, aspen shavings (not dust) or carefresh bedding.

The male, female and nest box should be in an individual cage. Otherwise the male may not step up to his duties to caring for the babies as they grow.
Therefore, all additional birds in that cage need to be moved into a different cage of the appropriate size as soon as possible. 
How many other birds are in with the pair at this time?

As soon as this clutch is completed, you need to do everything necessary to discourage all of your budgies from breeding.*


----------



## Isabella dJ

Thanks for letting me know! Don’t worry, I’m most certainly not a colony breeder nor was I intending to be one. The pair have their own cage, no one shares one with them. 
Yes, the nest box has a concave and we use pine shavings as well as this other natural material that’s been approved by breeders that I don’t know the name of. On top of that, the mum has shredded bits of paper before she laid the eggs and used it as well. The reason the eggs appear scattered is because you’re only seeing the broken eggshells of the hatched one. Next to this we have our mom who’s incubating the remaining four.
We have 5 other birds (3 tiels, two budgies) who are apart of the flock but they definitely do not share a cage.
Thanks for the advice. Although I really want to make it clear that this is not colony breeding and I definitely know what I’m doing. I just wanted to make 100% sure about the mom herself. But if you say she’s fine, I believe you completely. Thanks for making me feel better. Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi Isabella, 

FaeryBee has given great advice and I agree with her completely! Best wishes with the clutch, keep us posted on how things go!


----------



## FaeryBee

*I'm sorry but I'm confused.
Are the Mom and Dad both in the cage with the nest box? 
If so, how did the male mate with another member of the flock? 
He and the Mom need to be closed inside the nest box for now - not out flying about.*


----------



## Isabella dJ

StarlingWings said:


> Hi Isabella,
> 
> FaeryBee has given great advice and I agree with her completely! Best wishes with the clutch, keep us posted on how things go!


Thank you so much! I’ll definitely keep you all updated!


----------



## Isabella dJ

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm sorry but I'm confused.
> Are the Mom and Dad both in the cage with the nest box?
> If so, how did the male mate with another member of the flock?
> He and the Mom need to be closed inside the nest box for now - not out flying about.*


I let them out daily so they can stretch their wings. I believe it’s important that they stay active and fit while they raise their young. With that being said, I only let them out under my supervision. The other birds don’t come near the nesting cage. As soon as I caught them mating, I immediately tried to stop it. I’m glad because I don’t think the other female is pregnant. I’m trying to limit their interaction with each other to prevent breeding between the two. That female budgie is also underage and I don‘t want her having chicks. But thanks for responding again!


----------

